#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  GRE Complete Synonyms List

## Manoj

*GRE Complete Synonyms List 				*

 *Let's make a list of synonyms of all words.

I will give it a head start.*  

1. Abhorrent, abominable, detestable, execrable, loathsome, obnoxious,  repellent, repugnant, odious, heinous, disgusting, despicable,  ignominious, reprehensible, censure, deplorable

2. Abandon, renounce, maroon, leave in the lurch, forfeit, disown,  waive, ditch, abdicate, jilt, forsake, abjure, disown, repudiate

3. Abnormal, aberrant, anomalous, bizarre, eccentric, freak, idiosyncratic, queer, wayward, grotesque, ludicrous

4. Scurrilous, calumnious, libelous, opprobrious, obloquy, aspersion,  vilification, denigrating, malign, traduce, smear, besmirch, tarnish,  imputation, vituperation, abuse, assault, execration, invect, castigate,  inveigh, reprimand, rebuke, 

5. Accusations, impeachment, allegation, summons, indictment

6. Vindicate, absolve, acquit

7. Abundant, bountiful, copious, luxuriant, rampant

8. Acclaim, applaud, extol, commend, kudos, laud, eulogize, ovation,  esteem, plaudits, acquiescence, endorsement, mandate, ratification

9. Bounty, largesse, munificence, philanthropy

10. Commendable, absolve, exemplary, laudable, meritorious, honorable

11. Aggressive, antagonistic, bellicose, belligerent, pugnacious,  warlike, fractious, quarrelsome, contentious, litigious, militant

12. Alleviate, abate, allay, ameliorate, assuage, mitigate, slake,  subdue, temper, relieve, mollify, appease, conciliate, placate, gruntle 

*You can add as many as you can, so that we make this list huge and helpful.*

---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 AM ----------

*Here are some more:*

Fashionable, modish, vogue, contemporary, trendy

Flirt, coquette, philanderer

Gaunt, emaciated, cadaverous, lanky, haggard

Heresy, unorthodox, heterodox, iconoclast, pagan

Hoodwink, cozen, deceive, dupe, hoax

 Melancholy, lugubrious, disconsolate, despondent, somber, dejected, plaintive, lamenting, doleful

Paraphernalia, appurtenance, accessories

Pestilence, blight, pandemic, plague, contagion, epidemic

Pillage, depredation, marauding, plunder, despoil, ransack, ravage, devastate

Suspicious, apprehensive, skeptical, dubious, incredulous, wary

Sycophantic, flattering, servile

Therapeutic, curative, salubrious

Tumult, pandemonium, turmoil, chaos, commotion, turbulence, uproar

Voracious, ravenous, rapacious, insatiable, avid





  Similar Threads: Barrons GRE Word List & Hi-Frequency Words Complete US Scholarships for international students : Complete list Complete List of Bharat Ratna Awardees - Fully Updated! Complete list of Windows Run Commans, shortcuts and much more..

----------

